# Umgang mit einem Troll

## pietinger

Umgang mit einem Troll

Als ich heute eine Suche nach "Troll" für die deutschen Subforen machte, erhielt ich als neuesten Thread einen von Dezember 2015. Das ist höchst erfreulich ! Warum also diesen neuen Thread ?

Weil wir derzeit einen User haben der alle Definitionen eines Trolls erfüllt: @arfe

https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=116910

Warum wird dieser nicht einfach gesperrt (Ban) ?

Eine Sperre ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Es verhindert nicht die Neu-Anmeldung unter einem neuen Nutzer-Namen. Sinnvoller ist ein Ignorieren sämtlicher Troll-Versuche und ein Verschieben dieser Posts nach "Dustbin", in der Hofffnung, dass dieser User dann irgendwann seine - erfolglosen - Versuche aufgibt.

Ist @arfe schon ein Troll weil er sich ein paar Mal im Ton vergriffen hat ?

Nein, natürlich nicht. Jeder kann sich mal irren - wir sind ja Menschen und keine Roboter. Normalerweise versuchen wir Moderatoren dies zuerst "unter Vier Augen" per privater Mail zu klären. Wenn diese Mail dann aber absichtlich nicht gelesen wird (weil der Absender ein Moderator ist), kann ich davon ausgehen, dass kein Interesse an einer privaten Klärung besteht. Bei dieser Gelegenheit auch noch ein Hinweis auf Punkt 18 der Forenregeln:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-103561.html

Die Vermutung: "Wenn ich keine Moderator-Mails lese, kann mir nichts passieren", ist also ein grober Trugschluß. Eine Verwarnung (und Vermerkung in unserem Moderatoren-Forum) kann auch bei Ausbleiben einer Antwort erfolgen.

Wie erkennt man nun einen Troll ?

Seine Posts sprechen immer für sich: https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_author=arfe

Die meisten sind nur Einzeiler. Es wird nicht versucht anderen zu helfen. Stattdessen wird erklärt, dass es bei ihm läuft - siehe Punkt 8 der Forenregeln:

 *Quote:*   

> Bei mir funktioniert X-Plane mit Soundausgabe einwandfrei.

 

(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8689936.html#8689936)

Falls er doch mal versucht hat, jemanden zu helfen, war die Auskunft falsch. Wenn ihn dann andere User auf seinen Fehler aufmerksam machen, kommt kein "Sorry, ich habe mich geirrt", sondern eine faule Ausrede:

 *Quote:*   

> Das trifft im Repo von Gentoo nur auf ein paar Pakete zu.

 

(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8690569-highlight-.html)

Wenn er etwas nicht versteht fragt er natürlich "höflich" nach:

 *Quote:*   

> Und was soll denn der Unsinn?

 

(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8691786-highlight-.html#8691786)

Die Versuche aus der Ferne zu beurteilen, was jemand kann oder nicht kann, sagen meist mehr aus über denjenigen, der dies tut. Das ist das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Beleidigungen: Sie sagen mehr über den Beleidiger aus, als über den Beleidigten.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich frage mich immer wieder wieso Du deine merkwürdigen Experimente machst, obwohl Du nicht Mal "stable" verstehst.

 

(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8706926-highlight-.html#8706926)

Jeder Troll glänzt natürlich mit seinem Fachwissen und seinem Beruf:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich spucke nicht nur große Töne! Ich weiß es es sogar. Sonst hätte ich meinen Beruf verfehlt.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8695154.html#8695154

Hinweis: Alle Quotes hier waren seine GANZEN Posts, da ist sonst kein weiterer Text dabei ...

Diskussionsversuche mit einem Moderator sind auch nicht nützlich, wenn man selbst auf einem völlig verkehrtem Standpunkt steht - Fragen sind nämlich NICHT respektlos!

Sowas: "[...] halte ich gegenüber den anderen Leuten respektlos." spricht für die eigene Gedankenwelt. Zudem steht es jedem User frei auf Fragen hier zu antworten oder es zu lassen.

(https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8695161-highlight-.html#8695161)

Ich empfehle allen Usern hier deshalb ein Ignorieren:

```

                           +--------------------------+

                   /|  /|  |                          |

                   ||__||  |       Please don't       |

                  /   O O\__           feed           |

                 /          \       the trolls        |

                /      \     \                        |

               /   _    \     \ ----------------------+

              /    |\____\     \     ||

             /     | | | |\____/     ||

            /       \|_|_|/   |    __||

           /  /  \            |____| ||

          /   |   | /|        |      --|

          |   |   |//         |____  --|

   * _    |  |_|_|_|          |     \-/

*-- _--\ _ \     //           |

  /  _     \\ _ //   |        /

*  /   \_ /- | -     |       |

  *      ___ c_c_c_C/ \C_c_c_c____________
```

Last edited by pietinger on Thu Jun 09, 2022 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es hier noch mehr Trolle.

Beispielsweise User, die das Forum missbrauchen, weil ihnen langweilig ist.

Nehmen wir diesen Thread: unstable (systemd): kein Sound.

Der User hat (mal wieder) sein System neu aufgesetzt - diesmal geht der Sound nicht.

Damit man helfen kann, wären notwendig:

Eine ordentliche Fehlerbeschreibung

Log-Dateien

Eine Angabe, was er schon gemacht hat, um den Fehler zu lösen

Eine Angabe, nach welcher Dokumentation er installiert hat

Das sind doch wirklich Basics! Aber alle diese Angaben fehlen - und deswegen kann keiner dem User helfen.

Im Ergebnis haben wir einen weiteren Thread ohne Ergebnis. 

Solche Threads sind nicht harmlos, sondern sie schaden Gentoo. Andere User finden solchen Threads (bspw. über Google) und fühlen sich dann möglicherweise von Gentoo abgestoßen. Gentoo ist eine Distribution für Fortgeschrittene und Lernwillige. Fortgeschrittene fühlen sich durch lebhafte und interessante technische Diskussionen angezogen, nicht jedoch durch Threads auf Kindergarten-Niveau.

Ich finde es auch nicht okay, wenn Moderatoren Threads sperren oder User, die sich über Fehlverhalten beschweren, als Trolle bezeichnen. 

Meines Erachtens gibt es hier ein Problem. Wir sollten darüber diskutieren. Ich bin sehr gespannt, was die anderen Foristen davon halten. Wenn ich der Einzige bin, der sich durch solche Threads gestört fühlt, höre ich gerne auf.Last edited by mike155 on Sat May 07, 2022 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pietinger

@mike155,

ich glaube wir können hier doch das Kind beim Namen nennen, denn jeder sieht wer diesen Thread eröffnet hat:

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Nehmen wir diesen Thread: unstable (systemd): kein Sound.

 

Wir hatten schon mal per Mail eine Diskussion über diese beiden User. Ich habe damals Deinen Standpunkt, dass ...

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Solche Threads sind nicht harmlos, sondern sie schaden Gentoo. Andere User finden solchen Threads (bspw. über Google) und fühlen sich dann möglicherweise von Gentoo abgestoßen. Gentoo ist eine Distribution für Fortgeschrittene und Lernwillige. Fortgeschrittene fühlen sich durch lebhafte und interessante technische Diskussionen angezogen, nicht jedoch solche Threads auf Kindergarten-Niveau.

 

... nicht von mir gewiesen, bin aber immer noch der Meinung, dass Menschen sich NOCH MEHR von Gentoo abgestoßen fühlen würden, wenn Sie solche Posts wie die von @arfe lesen müssen. Wie Du sicherlich auch weißt, sind die häufigsten Klagen über andere Support-Foren die, dass dort unfreundlich und unhöflich geantwortet wird, während unser Forum als Freundlich und Kompetent bekannt ist.

Ich finde auch in anderen Foren manchmal einen Thread ohne Antwort ... na und ... dann suche ich halt weiter. Wenn ich aber einen Thread mit einer Beleidigung als Antwort finde, dann steht meine Meinung schon mal fest ...

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Im Ergebnis haben wir einen weiteren Thread ohne Ergebnis.

 

Das stimmt aber nicht. Es haben zwei "altgediente Gentoo-Hasen" geantwortet (@MaxSteel und @Marlo). Weißt Du was ich denken würde, wenn ich als kompletter Gentoo-Neuling diesen Thread finden würde ?

=> Wow, da hat jemand ein Problem, seine Problem-Beschreibung ist dürftig, aber trotzdem sind da zwei Leute - die seit 2007 und 2003 dabei sind - die versuchen ihm zu helfen. Was für ein tolles Forum !

Soll ich jetzt den beiden empfehlen, nicht mehr versuchen zu helfen ? Sorry, niemals. Es ist ihre Entscheidung wem sie helfen wollen und wem nicht ! Genauso wie ich es jetzt schon mehrmals erwähnte, dass niemand verpflichtet ist zu antworten. Wenn man aber eine Antwort gibt, dann sollte die freundlich und höflich sein.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, dass die Posts von @arfe SCHÄDLICHER sind als die von irgend einem anderen User hier im dt. Forum.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Ich finde es auch nicht okay, wenn Moderatoren Threads sperren oder User, die sich über Fehlverhalten beschweren, als Trolle bezeichnen.

 

In unserem E-Mail-Kontakt hast Du mir versichert, nur das Beste für das Forum zu wollen - Ich will das auch ! Man kann über alles verschiedener Meinung sein, aber WENN ich einen Thread sperre kannst Du versichert sein, dass ich das mit meinen Kollegen abgesprochen habe. Und einen Troll bezeichne ich als Troll ! Da muß ich Deine Kritik doch stark zurückweisen ... !! (höflich ausgedrückt; ich will bei Dir nicht noch deutlicher werden müssen).

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Meines Erachtens gibt es hier ein Problem. Wir sollten darüber sprechen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, was die anderen Foristen davon halten. Wenn ich der Einzige bin, der sich durch solche Threads gestört fühlt, höre ich gerne auf.

 

Man kann über alles offen sprechen. Du kannst versichert sein, dass ich nicht nur die letzten zwei Seiten von @arfe's Post-Liste gelesen habe (auch wenn ich nur von da zitiert habe). Er hat vor vielen Jahren bereits andere altgediente Gentoo-User (z.B. @schmidicom) blöd angemacht ...

Aber ich bin auch wirklich neugierig auf das Feedback von allen anderen hier - denn es gilt: Ich kann mich jederzeit irren !

P.S.: Wenn Du nur über Posts mit dürftiger Problem-Beschreibung meckern würdest, könnte ich das noch verstehen (schau' aber mal in den internationalen Bereich; wieviele Posts da "dürftig" sind), warum Du aber @arfe noch in "Schutz nimmst", ist mir aber völlig unverständlich.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ganz kurz auf den hier zitierten Thread hinweisen,

in dem ich eben noch etwas geschrieben habe, das auf die hier geschriebenen Sachen Antworten gibt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Manfred

----------

## arfe

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Umgang mit einem Troll
> 
> Als ich heute eine Suche nach "Troll" für die deutschen Subforen machte, erhielt ich als neuesten Thread einen von Dezember 2015. Das ist höchst erfreulich ! Warum also diesen neuen Thread ?
> 
> Weil wir derzeit einen User haben der alle Definitionen eines Trolls erfüllt: @arfe
> ...

 

Also, der Einzige, der sich hier jetzt im Ton vergreift bist Du, weil Du mich als Troll bezeichnest. Nur weil ich eine Frage an den Betreffenden stelle mit der ich der Auffassung bin, dass dort jemand mit dem Thema völlig überfordert ist und jedes Mal bei jeder Kleinigkeit hier fragt, hast Du kein Recht mich hier als Troll zu bezeichnen. Nur weil Du den betreffenden User augenscheinlich persönlich kennst, gibt es Dir nicht das Recht mich hier als Troll zu bezeichnen.

Ich habe hier auch niemanden beleidigt, sondern Fakten benannt!

Du kannst aber ab jetzt gerne dem @ManfredB jedes Wiki und Manual vorlesen, weil er selber dazu nicht in der Lage ist. Ich auf jeden Fall komme mir jedes Mal auf den Arm genommen vor, wenn ich seine Fragen hier lese.

----------

## pietinger

Für arfe:   ><((((*>

An alle anderen: Jeder Troll ist der irrigen Meinung mit einer Frage könne man niemanden beleidgen. Wir wissen jedoch, dass die Frage "Wie ging es Dir denn in der Sonderschule ?" das bereits beispielhaft widerlegt.

Wir alle - also nicht nur ich - haben auch das Recht jemanden als Troll zu bezeichnen, wenn jemand selbst durch seine Beiträge den Beweis dafür erbracht hat. Sollte ein Troll nicht aufgeben, muss als letztes Mittel doch noch eine unbefristete Sperre erfolgen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Solche Threads sind nicht harmlos, sondern sie schaden Gentoo. Andere User finden solchen Threads (bspw. über Google) und fühlen sich dann möglicherweise von Gentoo abgestoßen

 

Das trifft es ziemlich gut...

Inzwischen gibt es in diesem Forum immer mehr Threads die eine ähnliche Qualität haben wie der Müll der beispielweise auf Reddit des Öfteren abgesondert wird. Und jedes Mal, wenn ich mit einer Google-Suche auf so etwas stosse muss ich erneut feststellen das einem das gefundene nicht nur nicht hilft sondern darüber hinaus auch noch unnötig Lebenszeit gestohlen hat.

Man braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn durch das konsequente Ignorieren von so etwas irgendwann irgendjemandem den Kragen platzt und dieser dann eben mit etwas deutlicheren Worten versucht dem Einhalt zu gebieten.

----------

## pietinger

Ich habe zwei Posts des Users @arfe in den internen Bereich für Moderatoren verschoben.

Bei der Gelegenheit ein Hinweis in eigener Sache: Ja, ich bin erst seit Anfang des Jahres hier Moderator. Ja, ich war auch schon in einem anderen Forum jahrelang Moderator. Ja, ich übersetze wichtige Angelegenheiten gleichzeitig ins Englische und kopiere dies dann auch in den internen Bereich für Moderatoren (wie z.B. auch den 1. Post dieses Threads; der wenige Minuten nach Veröffentlichung sofort dort als Kopie war). Dies mache ich nicht nur zum Zwecke des Informationsaustausches, sondern auch als Rückversicherung. Unser Moderatoren-Lead "Chiitoo" (oder auch mein Mentor) würden mit gehörig "eins auf den Deckel geben", wenn ich hier nicht die Leitlinien von Gentoo vertreten würde oder Unsinn machen würde.

----------

## arfe

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Ich habe zwei Posts des Users @arfe in den internen Bereich für Moderatoren verschoben.
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit ein Hinweis in eigener Sache: Ja, ich bin erst seit Anfang des Jahres hier Moderator. Ja, ich war auch schon in einem anderen Forum jahrelang Moderator. Ja, ich übersetze wichtige Angelegenheiten gleichzeitig ins Englische und kopiere dies dann auch in den internen Bereich für Moderatoren (wie z.B. auch den 1. Post dieses Threads; der wenige Minuten nach Veröffentlichung sofort dort als Kopie war). Dies mache ich nicht nur zum Zwecke des Informationsaustausches, sondern auch als Rückversicherung. Unser Moderatoren-Lead "Chiitoo" (oder auch mein Mentor) würden mit gehörig "eins auf den Deckel geben", wenn ich hier nicht die Leitlinien von Gentoo vertreten würde oder Unsinn machen würde.

 

Aha, jetzt werden meine Einlassungen hier einfach ohne mein Einverständnis verschoben und die anderen User können sich von dem Verhalten des Moderators kein Bild machen.

Ich fordere Dich hiermit wieder auf meine Beiträge sichtbar für alle zu machen und Dich bei mir wegen Deiner Beleidigung als Troll zu entschuldigen!Last edited by arfe on Sun May 08, 2022 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arfe

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es hier noch mehr Trolle.
> 
> Beispielsweise User, die das Forum missbrauchen, weil ihnen langweilig ist.
> 
> Nehmen wir diesen Thread: unstable (systemd): kein Sound.
> ...

 

Genauso empfinde ich das (auch). 

Zu dem der Moderator @pietinger hier das an dem Pranger stellen als "Troll" zu seinen persönlichen Zwecken missbraucht.

----------

## arfe

@pietinger

Und noch etwas zu Deinem ersten Posts in dem Du mich falsch zitierst und Deine eigenwillige Interpretation machst:

Das ist ziemlich dürftig, was Du hier über mich hier eigenwillig interpretierst, um eine Rechtfertigung zu finden mich (beleidigend) als "Troll" zu bezeichnen.

Vielleicht solltest Du meine restlichen 250 Posts hier auch noch durchsuchen. Vielleicht findet sich noch etwas, damit Du es Dir zurecht drehen kannst.

----------

## arfe

Noch ein Hinweis in eigener Sache: @pietinger hat entweder einen zweiten User hier oder kooperiert hier mit jemanden. Im alten Thread von @ManfredB gab es eine Diskussion bzgl. der Sache mit einem User. Der Austausch war konstruktiv. Plötzlich ist der Thread verschwunden. 

Soviel dazu... kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung darüber bilden. Auf jedem Fall als Stil eines Moderator ziemlich perfide.

----------

## pietinger

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Noch ein Hinweis in eigener Sache: @pietinger hat entweder einen zweiten User hier oder kooperiert hier mit jemanden. Im alten Thread von @ManfredB gab es eine Diskussion bzgl. der Sache mit einem User. Der Austausch war konstruktiv. Plötzlich ist der Thread verschwunden. 
> 
> Soviel dazu... kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung darüber bilden. Auf jedem Fall als Stil eines Moderator ziemlich perfide.

 

Unterstellungen helfen Dir nicht weiter ! Ich habe keinen zweiten User hier. Es verschwinden auch keine Theads.

An alle anderen User: Wenn ein Moderator einen Thread verschiebt, wird dies vermerkt. Wenn ein Thread oder einzelne (abgetrennte) Posts in den internen Bereich für Moderatoren verschoben wird, dient dies nicht zur Verschleierung, sondern nur zur Beweissicherung (damit der Post nicht mehr vom User geändert werden kann). Alle altgedienten User hier wissen, dass dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt der Thread (oder der/die Post(s)) entweder wieder zurück geschoben wird oder - falls Unsinn - nach "Dustbin" verschoben wird. Nur im Falle strafbarer Aussagen verbleibt ein Thread (oder Post) im Moderationsbereich.

Ich werde irgendwann die nächsten Tage ein paar Dinge über Trolle aufgrund meiner Erfahrung in einem anderem Forum schreiben. Nur ganz kurz:

Meist sind es Leute mit Minderwertigkeitskomplex (Mein Opa sagte immer: Wer angibt hat es nötig), die versuchen andere Menschen runter zu machen um sich damit selbst aufzuwerten. Manchmal sind es auch arbeitslose Ausbilder (und System-Ing. !) die ihren Trieb zum Erziehungsauftrag anderweitig ausleben wollen.

Wenn man diesen Menschen einen Stop gibt, wollen sie noch kämpfen und drohen (mit einer Weiterleitung an meinen "Vorgesetzten" ... hi,hi), oder versuchen andere User gegen die Moderation aufzubringen. Dabei versuchen sie alle Maschen: Ich habe doch nur gefragt ... (in der Hoffnung niemand erkennt diese schwarze Rhetorik für Anfänger: Eine Beleidigung in einer Frage verpacken) ... und ... ich wollte doch nur helfen, aber der ließ sich nicht helfen. Wenn alles nichts hilft versuchen sie andere User mit reinzuziehen und zu ihren Verbündeten zu machen.

Ich möchte hier in aller Deutlichkeit mal festhalten: Niemand in diesem Forum hat einen Erziehungsauftrag gegenüber anderen Usern. Niemand ! Auch nicht wir Moderatoren. Wir Moderatoren haben den Auftrag das Forum vor Trolle zu schützen.

Wie @schmidicom schon richtig schrieb: Man kann schon einmal über die Stränge schlagen. Das ist menschlich. Die Betonung sollte aber dem Wort einmal liegen. Wer mehrfach andere User - oder auch nur einen - angreift, kann sich nicht darauf berufen. Ich höre bei Drei zu zählen auf. Wer mehr als dreimal jemanden angreift ist mindestens ein Troll. Möglicherweise gerät man dabei schon in den Bereich des Stalkings.

Für alle, die den Verlauf nicht so kennen wie ich:

1. @arfe hat hier mehrmals einen User angegriffen.

2. Ich habe dann mal ein "Es ist genug" platziert, welches ignoriert wurde.

3. Das Angebot einer privaten Diskussion wurde von ihm ausgelassen.

4. Nach einem weiteren Angriff gegen eine User habe ich ihm am 23.03.2022 ein private Mail geschrieben, die er absichtlich nicht gelesen hat (obwohl seitdem mindestens 2x Online) (gut, heute, den 08.05.2022 wurde sie als gelesen markiert).

5. Sobald man also weiß, dass man es mit einem Troll zu tun hat, muss ich als Moderator darauf reagieren (das ist mein Job hier) und natürlich auch mit den richtigen Maßnahmen:

Wie schon gesagt: Eine Sperre (die später kommen wird; aber das wird hier bei uns nicht publiziert) hilft erstmal nicht viel. Man muß einen Troll die Lust nehmen sich neu anzumelden und weiter auszutoben. Dies geschieht dadurch, dass man als Moderator nicht mehr auf seine Spielchen eingeht, sondern nur noch ÜBER ihn - den Troll - spricht.

Ich war vor meiner Rente auch ehrenamtlicher Arbeitsrichter, kenne also nicht nur die ZPO vorwärts und rückwärts, sondern habe auch einiges in anderen Bereichen mitbekommen. Die Benennung einer Person als Troll oder Lügner (was er hiermit auch schon erreicht hat, denn ich habe keinen zweiten User) ist dann keine Beleidigung wenn es eine (beweisbare) Tatsachenfeststellung ist. Ein echter Ausbilder sollte diese einfachen Jura-Kenntnisse auch haben. Die Forderung nach einer Entschuldigung ist deshalb eher peinlich (oder lächerlich). Das ganze wird hier vermutlich noch ein bischen weiterlaufen und er wird versuchen andere mit reinzuziehen. Das ist bekannt und wird von Seiten der Moderation auch ausgehalten.

P.S.: Ich soeben von meinen Admin-Kollegen erfahren, dass ein Mod gar keinen Thread löschen kann, sondern nur verschieben. Wenn ich einen Thread in den internen Bereich verschiebe (das ist der einzige für User nicht sichtbare) würden meine Kollegen mich schon fragen, was das soll. Ansonsten müsste der Thread in irgendeinen anderen Bereich sichtbar sein.

Damit dürfte ich @arfe nun auch einen "Lügner" nennen, denn es ist - beweisbar - kein Thread verschwunden, aber das habe ich nicht nötig. Als Mod sollte man über diesen Dingen stehen.

----------

## arfe

Schon interessant. Ein Moderator, der sich hier jetzt selber als "Troll" und "Lügner" darstellt. Auf seine Einlassung werde ich später reagieren.

Ich bin kein Rentner und verfüge nicht über die Zeit wie ein @pietinger und ManfredB. Wenn Du angeblich ein ehrenamtlicher Arbeitsrichter gewesen bist, solltest Du eher den Fokus auf das BGB gerichtet haben als auf die ZPO. Darum kümmert sich nämlich der Vorsitzende und nicht Du. Zu dem von einem ehrenamtlichen Arbeitsrichter keine Kenntnisse der ZPO verlangt wird.   :Very Happy: 

Du bist ein Schwätzer.

Du missbraucht hier Deine Funktion als Moderator für Deine persönlichen Befindlichkeiten für den User ManfredB mit dem Du befreundet bist. So sieht es nämlich aus!

----------

## arfe

@pietinger

Endlich habe ich die Zeit gefunden Deinen Sermon durchzulesen. Ich hatte heute morgen erst überlegt, ob ich darauf dezidiert eingehen sollte. Aber nach reiflicher Überlegung und Überzeugung lasse ich das Mal so stehen. Deine Energie mit der Fiktion auf mich ist ziemlich krank und es stellt sich heraus, dass Du ein Narzist bist.

Man muss nicht mehr viel über Dich schreiben oder lesen, um davon überzeugt zu sein, dass mit Dir etwas nicht stimmt. Dafür hast Du bereits selber gesorgt.   :Very Happy: 

Geh' bitte damit zu einem Psychologen, der Dir endlich hilft.

P.S. Ich hoffe, dass der Forenverantwortliche Deinen Sermon auch von Dir übersetzt bekommt, falls es Dir nicht zu peinlich sein sollte.

----------

## Christian99

 *arfe wrote:*   

> @pietinger
> 
> Endlich habe ich die Zeit gefunden Deinen Sermon durchzulesen. Ich hatte heute morgen erst überlegt, ob ich darauf dezidiert eingehen sollte. Aber nach reiflicher Überlegung und Überzeugung lasse ich das Mal so stehen. Deine Energie mit der Fiktion auf mich ist ziemlich krank und es stellt sich heraus, dass Du ein Narzist bist.
> 
> Man muss nicht mehr viel über Dich schreiben oder lesen, um davon überzeugt zu sein, dass mit Dir etwas nicht stimmt. Dafür hast Du bereits selber gesorgt.  
> ...

 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nichts zu dem Thema sagen, aber Aufgrund dieser Äußerung dann doch:

@pietinger: ich finde dein Vorgehen sehr gut und überlegt. Weiter so!!

----------

## pietinger

Der Thread ist nun einen Monat alt und muß daher nicht mehr oben angepint sein. Ich mache ihn daher wieder unsticky und hoffe dass es endgültig erledigt ist.

Leider habe ich damals komplett die beiden Posts vergessen, die ich in den internen Mod-Bereich verschoben habe. Dies hole ich jetzt nach - mit reichlich Verspätung - Schande über mein Haupt. Einer der beiden wurde damals bereits zweimal vom Ersteller editiert und wird deshalb nur als Full-Quote hier wiedergegeben (Originale verbleiben also im Mod-Bereich). Der andere ist beinahe identisch mit Post Nr. 10 von hier (weil @arfe ihn gleich nochmal reingesetzt hast), wird aber aus Vollständigkeitsgründen wiedergegeben.

 *Quote:*   

> Verfasst am: So Mai 08, 2022 6:22 pm
> 
> pietinger hat Folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Für arfe: ><((((*>
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Verfasst am: So Mai 08, 2022 6:26 pm 
> 
> Genauso empfinde ich das (auch) und kann dem nichts mehr hinzufügen. Vor allem das Absichtliche an dem Pranger stellen als "Troll" ist nicht nur eine Diskreditierung, sondern Machtmissbrauch.

 

----------

## Erdie

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Schon interessant. Ein Moderator, der sich hier jetzt selber als "Troll" und "Lügner" darstellt. Auf seine Einlassung werde ich später reagieren.
> 
> Ich bin kein Rentner und verfüge nicht über die Zeit wie ein @pietinger und ManfredB. Wenn Du angeblich ein ehrenamtlicher Arbeitsrichter gewesen bist, solltest Du eher den Fokus auf das BGB gerichtet haben als auf die ZPO. Darum kümmert sich nämlich der Vorsitzende und nicht Du. Zu dem von einem ehrenamtlichen Arbeitsrichter keine Kenntnisse der ZPO verlangt wird.  
> 
> Du bist ein Schwätzer.
> ...

 

Lieber arfe,

du beweißt hiermit ein erneutes Mal, alle bekannten Kriterien für einen typischen Troll zu erfüllen. Die Dreistigkeit, das dann noch auf andere zu reflektieren, hat psychopatischen Charakter. Da du immer die Möglichkeit hast, Dinge zu ignorieren, gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund andere User aufgrund angeblicher unzureichenden oder inkompetenter Fragestellungen anzugreifen - selbst wenn du damit Recht hättest! Und das ist die entscheidende Aussage. Wenn dir das Niveau nicht gut genug ist, geh woanders hin und werde fündig. Viel Spaß dabei.

Ich bewundere die Geduld von Pietinger ..

----------

## Marlo

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lieber arfe,
> 
> du beweißt hiermit ein erneutes Mal, alle bekannten Kriterien ...

 

ABER Erdie!

deine Einstellung zur Seelsorge hat sich aber drastisch verändert.

 :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh je, was hier alles passiert wenn man mal längere Zeit nicht rein schaut.

1. Ich halte Arfe nicht für einen Troll.

2. Ich kann ManfredB absolut verstehen.

3. pietinger aber auch weil er ja Moderator ist und sich wohl Mühe gegeben hat ein direktes Gespräch zu suchen.

Mein Tipp: Manfred, lasse dich dadurch nicht unterkriegen und frag einfach weiter, wenn du ein Problem hast und jemand drauf antwortet ist das ok.

Arfe, ich finde es auch nicht toll das du als Beispiel für den Troll genommen wurdest, auch wenn du dich ein wenig zu sehr über Manfreds Fragen aufgeregt hast. Antworte doch einfach nicht drauf - wenn du dich ärgerst das er Informationen welche dir leicht zugänglich waren, scheinbar immer noch nicht verinnerlicht hat.

Das Forum ist halt ein wenig unterrepräsentiert weil es kein Medium für die jüngeren unter uns ist. Die nutzen so was wie Mastodon, Twitter oder andere soziale Netzwerke. Weshalb ich den entstandenen Schaden für "Gentoo" hier für sehr begrenzt halte. Sollte wirklich noch jemand eine Suchmaschine verwenden und dieser trauen, ist der Eindruck der entsteht wohl eher Zweifelhaft.

Es ist schon richtig, Gentoo sollte eigentlich nur von Anwender:innen verwendet werden, die den Quellcode anpassen möchten oder eben Instanzen die den Quellcode in Maschinencode übersetzen nicht trauen. Ich habe sehr großen Gefallen an Gentoo gefunden weil es den Quellcode mit liefert und sich so genau beschreiben lässt aus welchem Code ein bestimmtes Programm entstanden ist und man kann es bei Gelegenheit schnell patchen, oder nachsehen ob ein Bug ebenfalls im eigenen System steckt.

Generell, und das ist wirklich wichtig. Ist jeder der hier Fehler macht (oder jede), auch ein Indikator für Verbesserungen am System. Daher einfach mal die Augen zu drücken Arfe. Ohne Posts, also aktive Nutzer:innen würde sich in dem Forum nichts tun, andere können halt auch immer noch etwas aus den Antworten unter Manfreds Threads lernen.

Wir alle sind Gentoo (noch)! Darum macht das Beste draus.

----------

## Marlo

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Forum ist halt ... kein Medium für die jüngeren unter uns...  

 

Wow, hier sind jetzt nur noch „alte weiße Männer“?

Was  machen die hier?

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... die jüngeren unter uns...Die nutzen so was wie Mastodon, ... 

 

Gentoo's Bugzilla – Bug 723266

Mastodon...  has a very bad reputation for failing to moderate its users, resulting in a lot of harassment coming from it. They are blocked by a lot of instances.

Viele der ehemaligen Arch Brüder sind aus purem Frust bei https://www.reddit.com/search/?q=gentoo untergekrochen.

Da können die auch bleiben und man kann nur hoffen, dass die nicht hier auftauchen und wie gewohnt rumstänkern.

Na ja, manchmal sind die auch im IRC, aber da kriegen die gleich kontra.

Also ist es doch ganz gut, wenn die alten weißen Männer sich hier streiten.

Gelle  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ach Marlo,

so war das jetzt auch nicht gemeint. Ich hätte es besser anders beschrieben, aber es ist eine Beobachtung. Selbst bei der Konkurrenz gentooforum.de ist flammenflitzers Beitrag vom 10.6.2022 einer der wenigen letzte Beiträge der letzten 2 Monate.

Aber ganz ehrlich bei Mastodon schaut Gentoo auch nicht gut aus, bei twitter sind es nur wenige Einträge die mit Linux zu tun haben, dafür 3 Spam-Beiträge von einem rafMuseum mit der Frage wie viele Gentoo Pinguine passen in ein bestimmten militärischen Flugzeugtyp? oO

https://nitter.net/search?q=%23gentoo

Immerhin ist da auch noch ein angeblicher Pen-Tester aus Kyoto dabei der auf gentoo.org verlinkt.

Heutzutage muss man wahrscheinlich alles nutzen und ich kann verstehen, das man das nicht (zusätzlich) will. Wel es halt Werbung ist und untypisch und man die Zeit in der Regel nicht mit Computern verbringt, sondern für PR. Ich empfehle dem Mastodon Kanal einfach mal zusätzlich diverse Mastodon Instanzen zu bevölkern.

https://mastodon.social/tags/gentoo

Hat schon mehr zu bieten als die Twitter-Seite. Aber vielleicht hast du recht und da bleiben die anderen lieber unter sich.

Ich betrachte es einfach nur von der technischen Perspektive und Erfahrung heraus. Ohne Keyboard + Tastatur und Browser, landet niemand freiwillig in diesem Forum. Einfach weil die modernen Internetkonzerne es nicht priorisieren und jüngere dann nicht mehr kennen. Das ist fast schon so wie Mailing Listen oder Usenet. Es erzeugt meistens ein: "Häh?"

Grüße,

Chris

----------

## mike155

@ChrisJumper: ich teile Deine Einschätzung, dass wir zu wenige neue Mitglieder anziehen.

Was mir auffällt: um in den englischsprachigen Teil der Foren gehen, nehme ich meistens den "View posts from last 24 hours" Button. Vor ein paar Jahren kamen da regelmäßig 3 Seiten. Also 100 bis 150 Threads, die in den letzten 24 Stunden bepostet wurden.

Mittlerweile ist es fast nie mehr als eine Seite - also weniger als 50 Threads, die in den letzten 24 Stunden bepostet wurden. Und auch diese eine Seite wird immer kürzer. Vor 2 Wochen waren es kurzzeitig mal nur 14 Threads, was ein Negativrekord war.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Quote:*   

> Vor 2 Wochen waren es kurzzeitig mal nur 14 Threads ...

 

Das liegt wohl daran, dass man Linux heutzutage nur noch konsumiert. 

Kaum noch jemand will sich mit Linux auseinander setzen.

Da Linux heute einfacher zu installieren ist als Windows, nimmt man sich ein 

Fertiglinux (was auch ein Huhn installieren kann) wie Ubuntu, Fedora, ... und konsumiert. 

D.h. bei Gentoo kommen entsprechend weniger Leute an. Und die Leute die Gentoo benutzen

kommen im Prinzip ganz gut ohne Forum klar.

btw: 

Manfred setzt sich auch nicht mit Linux auseinander. Wer gefühlt 500x Gentoo installiert,

kann halt nur installieren und kommt ins Staucheln, wenn der Sound nicht funktioniert. 

Zum Thema Troll:

Natürlich macht immer auch der Ton die Musik. Dennoch hätte ich als Mod. nicht dieses Geschütz aufgefahren.

Schaut euch mal auf archlinux.de um, was da so abgeht. In praktisch jedem Thread und sei er noch so 

kurz, ist ein Oberlehrer unterwegs. Wenn sie könnten würden sie noch Haarschnitt und Fingernägel kontrollieren.

Wenn @pietingen dort die selben Maßstäbe anlegen würde wie hier, hätte er einen echten Fulltimejob.

Aber Gentoo ist gottseidank nicht Archlinux.

----------

## Christian99

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Thema Troll:
> 
> Natürlich macht immer auch der Ton die Musik. Dennoch hätte ich als Mod. nicht dieses Geschütz aufgefahren.
> ...

 

hm, naja, man muss sich ja nicht andere als Maßstab setzen, sondern kann sich seine eigenen Regeln machen.

auch finde ich die bezeichnung Oberlehrer für arfe nicht so ganz passend, es gab genug posts, die einfach nur ein sinnloser Kommentar sind oder schlimmeres.

Unter "Oberlehrer" stell ich mir eher jemand vor, der schon hilft, auch wenn der Ton vielleicht nicht so ganz angenehm ist.

Auch wenn es mich nicht persönlcih getroffen hat, fand ich arfes posts oft ziemlich unangenehm.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Der Oberlehrer war nicht auf @arfe gemünzt, sondern rein auf das Forum auf archlinux.de.

Ein oberlehrerhaftes Verhalten in diesem Sinn ist, wenn zu jedem Problem ein Kommentar kommt

meist weit am Thema vorbei.

Das habe ich bei @arfe so nicht wahrgenommen.

Aber wie gesagt, der Ton macht die Musik.

----------

## Erdie

@arfe hat es geschafft, seine provokanten Angriffe derart geschickt zu dosieren, dass man über die Legitimität drastischer Maßnahmen diskutieren kann und dadurch zusätzliche Dispute generiert werden. Das ist genau das, was einen "guten" Troll ausmacht. Wer einfach so hereinmarschiert und sagt: "Hey ich seid alle Arschlöcher .." macht es den Gegnern leicht und ist im Sinne seiner eigenen Motivation uneffektiv. Ich halte das Verhalten von @arfe deshalb für äußerst gefährlich und die Reaktion von @Pietinger daher absolut legitim.

----------

## Marlo

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ach Marlo,
> 
> so war das jetzt auch nicht gemeint.

 

Ach ChrisJumper

Ja, ich weiß. 

Das ist auch nicht mir sondern meiner Frau aufgefallen, als sie es gelesen hatte.

Kannst dir ja vorstellen, wie ich an diesem Abend als „alter weißer Mann“ verspottet wurde. 

Na ja. Als ich klein war gab es auch schon weiße alte Männer. Das waren meist die Hausmeister, die wühlten in dem Mülltonnen herum und in ihrem Keller hatten sie neben der Schnapsflasche ihre Pornohefte.

Das nachbarschaftliche Verhältnis zwischen den Kindern und so einem Kinderschreck war natürlich angespannt und herzerfrischend unfreundlich. Die ließen keine Gelegenheit aus um gegenüber den Kindern

klar zu stellen um was es geht; um die Aufrechterhaltung der Prügelstrafe. Und natürlich um kleine Mädchen. So was wurde auch gesellschaftlich akzeptiert und relativiert, auch mit Hilfe von Klein Erna, 

die in Hamburg mit Mutter und Geschwistern lebt und von der Mutter in den Keller zum Kohle holen geschickt wird. Plötzlich schreit Klein Erna nach oben:

Mama Mama im Keller ist ein Mann

Na und, laß ihn doch

Hab ich ja, aber er will nochmal.

Später wurde das mit den kleinen Mädchen unschicklich und die alten weißen Männer widmeten sich den Tieren zu. 

Solche Typen wurden wegen ihres Sadismus sogar  besungen und erhielten die Gnade des erlauchten Publikums.

Und heutzutage? Keiner hat ihn vermisst, keiner hat ihn gerufen, aber plötzlich: Er ist wieder da! Der alte weiße Mann.

Treibt sich neuzeitlich in Foren herum.  Beruft sich auf die eigene Kompetenz, zur Not auch auf externe Autoritäten,

blitzkriegartig hat er die Macht und stellt als erstes Sticky den ersten Galgen auf den Marktplatz auf.  

Wie Pillepalle das hier ist, ist unglaublich. Als Toleranzübung für abweichende Meinungen kann sich jeder dieses Video ansehen und sich fragen:

"Glaubst du Gott wollte dich?"

----------

## pietinger

Viele Menschen schließen gerne mal von sich selbst auf andere. Anständige Menschen erwarten das auch von anderen - Wer gerne lügt, unterstellt/vermutet auch gerne, dass andere lügen ...

Ich war der Meinung, dass die meisten alten weißen Männer, die Prinzipien von FUD kennen (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_Uncertainty_and_Doubt) und deshalb folgendes einordnen können:

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Noch ein Hinweis in eigener Sache: @pietinger hat entweder einen zweiten User hier oder kooperiert hier mit jemanden. Im alten Thread von @ManfredB gab es eine Diskussion bzgl. der Sache mit einem User. Der Austausch war konstruktiv. Plötzlich ist der Thread verschwunden. 
> 
> Soviel dazu... kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung darüber bilden. Auf jedem Fall als Stil eines Moderator ziemlich perfide.

 

- Dass Mods keine Threads löschen können, wusste @arfe sicher nicht (wusste ich ja erstmal auch nicht; da ein Löschen eines Threads aber ein No-Go ist, habe ich mich da auch erst gar nicht informiert), sonst hätte er nicht diese Lüge aufgestellt.

- Dass er natürlich niemand namentlich benannt hat (der angeblich mein zweiter User hier sein soll), sollte auch klar sein: Da ich keinen zweiten User habe (und das weiß er auch), könnte er nur einen "unschuldigen" User benennen, der sich dann natürlich auch "bedanken würde" ...

- Dass er mir einen Psychologen empfiehlt, nehme ich nicht persönlich - das hätte er vermutlich jedem empfohlen, der ihn an den Pranger gestellt hätte. Ja, das war/ist leider das letzte Mittel vor einer Sperre, wenn jemand absichtlich nicht mal eine Mail von einem Mod öffnet. Obwohl ... ob er das auch einem @Chitoo oder @Neddy empfohlen hätte ... ? Oder nur mir, weil er meinte er müsse mal einen neuen Mod austesten ?

Natürlich kann man gerne der Meinung sein, dass o.g. FUD "nur" grenzwertig ist ... für mich ist hier eine Grenze überschritten ... und zwar deutlich. Ich kenne nämlich das Prinzip mit "Dreck werfen" und "es wird dann schon etwas hängen bleiben" ...

Aus meiner Erfahrung als (früherer) Mod heraus, bin ich der Überzeugung, dass eine Moderation niemals ENTGEGEN der breiten Masse der User erfolgreich sein kann (natürlich ist meine "Mitte" immer noch anders als die "Mitte" anderer - klar; das ist ja das "schöne" an dem Job, das man immer jemand hat, der "weicher" oder "härter" agieren möchte).

Das bedeutet: Ich würde nicht versuchen, die Vorgaben von Gentoo - Wir sind ein freundlichen Support Forum für Gentoo - hier durchzudrücken, wenn alle alten "Gentoo-Hasen" der Meinung wären "Wir wollen keine Anfänger und ekeln die raus". In so einem Fall würde ich einfach nur Tschüss sagen, denn ich habe diesen Job nur übernommen, um die Hilfe die ich mal bekam, wieder der Gemeinschaft zurückzugeben ... dies mache ich aber lieber mit Posts die anderen fachlich helfen, als wie mit Mod-Jobs-Posts (keine Sorge, ich will keine Mod-Karriere machen und hänge da auch nicht dran).

Ohne Unterstützung durch alle anderen User steht ein Mod ziemlich alleine da. Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, weiß ich aber, dass gegen Trolle nur "maximale Härte" erfolgreich ist (so wie "maximale Toleranz" gegenüber allen normalen Usern). Wer Trolle durch ein Verharmlosen ihrer Vorgehensweisen noch animiert hilft mir leider nicht viel ... 

... Ich werde mich aber nicht gegen die vorherrschende Meinung der Mehrheit stellen ... erst recht dann nicht, wenn ich den einen oder anderen Post gar nicht richtig einordnen kann / verstanden habe, oder nicht verstehe was mit "PillePalle" gemeint ist (der vorhergende Post hat mich doch irgenwie verstört, obwohl ich ihn zugegebenermaßen nicht richtig umreiße - egal: Ich muß nicht alles verstehen).

----------

## Marlo

Das ist PillePalle:

```
Bei mir funktioniert X-Plane mit Soundausgabe einwandfrei.

Das trifft im Repo von Gentoo nur auf ein paar Pakete zu.

Und was soll denn der Unsinn?

Ich frage mich immer wieder wieso Du deine merkwürdigen Experimente machst, obwohl Du nicht Mal "stable" verstehst.

Ich spucke nicht nur große Töne! Ich weiß es es sogar. Sonst hätte ich meinen Beruf verfehlt.
```

Und "maximale Härte" ist ein rechtsradikaler Kampfbegriff.

Übrigens ist Politik im Forum verboten und führt zur Sperre.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Wir sind ein freundlichen Support Forum für Gentoo - hier durchzudrücken, wenn alle alten "Gentoo-Hasen" der Meinung wären "Wir wollen keine Anfänger und ekeln die raus".

 

Ich glaube NICHT, dass es hier jemanden gibt, der Anfänger rausekeln will - oder der KEIN freundliches Support-Forum möchte. Ganz im Gegenteil!

Allerdings gibt es meiner Meinung nach auch für Fragesteller ein paar Regeln - zumindest, wenn sie schon länger dabei sind. Dazu zähle ich

10 Minuten nachdenken, bevor man eine Frage stellt.

Auch selbständig in der Doku lesen. Versuchen Know-How aufzubauen.

Fragen so stellen, dass sie auch beantwortet werden können - und nicht einfach nur: "wieso geht Sound unter unstable nicht?"

Auch zuhören und umsetzen, was man als Antworten genannt bekommt.

----------

## pietinger

Mike,

ich habe Dir diesbezüglich nicht (nie) widersprochen ... nur ... wie reagiert man, wenn das jemand nicht macht ?

EINMAL was sagen - OK !

Danach nicht mehr reagieren - OK !

Aber dann immer wieder ein "... wenn Du zu dumm bist für ... dann geh' weg" - NICHT OK !

Warum Du @arfe verteidigst, verstehe ich bis heute nicht - ich unterstelle Dir einfach mal ein "großes Herz" ... wenn ich mir aber Deine Fachkompetenz ansehe (und die von allen aderen hier !!) und die von @arfe ... dann ist er KEIN Verlust ...

----------

## pietinger

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Und "maximale Härte" ist ein rechtsradikaler Kampfbegriff.
> 
> Übrigens ist Politik im Forum verboten und führt zur Sperre.

 

Das wusste ich nicht (ich treibe mich nicht in rechtsradikalen Umgebungen um) ! Sorry, es war - für mich - nur ein normales Deutsch.

Ich bin übrigens kein großer Freund von PC ... es ist - für mich alten Mann - eher ein Mittel zur Unterdrückung. Was passiert denn wenn eine linksradikale Szene "maximale Liebe" machen will  ... ? Dann darf ich das auch nicht mehr ? Politik ist für mich schon lange uninteressant (deswegen bekomme ich auch einiges nicht mehr so mit).

Falls es jemand fordern sollte: Ich nehme das "maximale Härte" offiziell zurück und benenne es um in "mit aller Entschlossenheit" ... hoffentlich benutzt das niemand ...

----------

## Marlo

 *pietinger wrote:*   

>  Was passiert denn wenn eine linksradikale Szene "maximale Liebe" machen will  ... ? 

 

Du redest dich doch um Kopf und Kragen. 

Wieso verunglimpfst du jetzt  religiös veranlagte Menschen als linksradikal?

Unglaublich!

----------

## pietinger

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Du redest dich doch um Kopf und Kragen. 
> 
> Wieso verunglimpfst du jetzt  religiös veranlagte Menschen als linksradikal?
> 
> Unglaublich!

 

Ja, ich sehe es ein   :Embarassed:    Das hätte nicht von mir kommen dürfen   :Cool:   Glücklicherweise habe ich alte weiße Männer, die mich auf meine Fehler hinweisen    :Very Happy: 

Ironie setzt halt Intelligenz voraus. Das erklärt schon mein ganzes Dilemma ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Erdie

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und "maximale Härte" ist ein rechtsradikaler Kampfbegriff.
> 
> Übrigens ist Politik im Forum verboten und führt zur Sperre.

 

Du bist übrigens gerade politisch geworden mit deinem Beispiel. Mit solchen Äußerungen wäre ich ziemlich vorsichtig, denn der Begriff "maximale Härte" oder ähnliche Formulierungen werden nicht minder von Politikern des linken Spektrum verwendet. Und ich werde kein Beispiel nennen und damit implizit bestimmten Personen unterstellen, sie wären linksradikal - auch wenn ich persönlich davon überzeugt bin.

Nebenbei, wenn man alle Formulierungen, die irgendwo politisch misbraucht worden sind, als no go verbannen möchte, dann dürften wir uns hier bald nur noch hexadezimal unterhalten oder wie auch immer ..

Ach ja, versuche mal deinen Fernsehkonsum einzuschränken, das hilft ungemein und ist befreiend.

----------

## pietinger

Oje, ich bin echt geplättet.

Als @Marlo mir vorwarf einen politischen Begriff mißbraucht zu haben, habe ich das Ernst genommen. Als er dann danach meinte ich würde "religiös veranlangte Menschen" verunglimpfen, dachte ich ernsthaft das wäre Ironie ... und habe da mitgemacht (wie gesagt, ich mag Witzigkeit). Die gerade erfolgte Beschwerde zeigt mir, dass er BEIDES Ernst meinte ... da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen ...

Wie es weitergeht ?

Keine Ahnung.

Lest Ihr FEFE ? Ich lese ihn täglich und ein häufiger Kommentar von ihm ist:

 *Quote:*   

> Keine Sorge. Ist ein Softwareproblem. Kann man nichts machen.

 

(Ob er das noch ioronisch meint und schon zynisch weiß ich nicht)

Das kann ich abwandeln in:

"Wenn ein Troll keine Mail von einem Mod liest, kann man nichts machen."

... wenn ich da aufhöre, wäre ich wohl ein lausiger Mod ... natürlich kann man auch gleich eine Sperre erwirken, nur - wie bereits im ersten Post gesagt - KANN das bewirken, dass er sich mit einer neuen Kennung wieder anmeldet. Mein Job ist nunmal das Forum von Trollen und Spam freizuhalten ... Spaß macht mir das nicht ... es ist eine Aufgabe der ich nachgekommen bin ...

Sollte ich alleine da stehen ... ich hänge nicht an dem Job ...

----------

## arfe

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> du beweißt hiermit ein erneutes Mal, alle bekannten Kriterien für einen typischen Troll zu erfüllen. Die Dreistigkeit, das dann noch auf andere zu reflektieren, hat psychopatischen Charakter.

 

Das liest sich jetzt aber so, als würdest Du hier den Troll machen. Ich habe hier schon seit Ewigkeiten nichts mehr dazu geschrieben. Ein Troll hat andere Absichten als ich. Und ich bin hier auch nicht als "der Troll" bekannt. Und wenn Du schon hier den Küchenpsychologen spielen willst - kannst Du dich gerne an @ManfredB und @Pietinger versuchen. Ich bin da für Dich der falsche Ansprechpartner.

----------

## arfe

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Oje, ich bin echt geplättet.

 

Mit der Aussage "maximale Härte" als Foren-Moderator wäre ich schon aus diplomatischen Gründen sehr vorsichtig. 

Ich halte Dich nach meiner Meinung für den Job als Moderator hier für ungeeignet, weil Dir der Abstand, Diplomatie und Anstand fehlt.

Dich bei Dir mir zu entschuldigen, weil Du mich hier unberechtigt als "Troll" hier an den Pranger gestellt hast, warte ich immer noch drauf

----------

## arfe

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Natürlich macht immer auch der Ton die Musik. Dennoch hätte ich als Mod. nicht dieses Geschütz aufgefahren.
> 
> 

 

Es mag vielleicht sein, dass ich zu laut ehrlich gedacht habe und das auch hier in Bezug auf @ManfredB geschrieben, vielleicht nicht richtig war.

Allerdings die Art des Mods mich hier öffentlich als Troll anzuprangern, weil ich einen User @ManfredB kritisiert habe, ging eindeutig zu weit! 

Das kenne ich aus der Forenwelt nicht. 

Ist aber dann auch der Grund wieso ich hier so gut wie keinen Beitrag mehr für Gentoo leiste. Nicht wegen @ManfredB, sondern wegen @Pietinger als Moderator.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *arfe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist aber dann auch der Grund wieso ich hier so gut wie keinen Beitrag mehr für Gentoo leiste. Nicht wegen @ManfredB, sondern wegen @Pietinger als Moderator.

 

Naaa... weißt du wir alle sind nicht perfekt. Jeder hat eine [strike]zweite[/strike] weitere Chance verdient. Reiße dich mal zusammen. Wenn nicht ist das bei der aktuellen Dichte an Nutzer:innen auch nicht schlimm. Wie ich schon schrieb für Manfred sind andere eingesprungen. Ich versuche auch mal öfter zu lesen und zu helfen, wenn auch nicht qualitativ so gut wie Mike, Marlo oder Josef (großes Lob an die Zeit und Gedult von Josef.95!).

Aber so ist das halt in unserer Gemeinschaft. Da muss man schauen wo jeder bleibt und helfen wo man kann.

P.s.: Ich hatte eben jemanden der wohl meinen rsync-Daemon angegriffen hat und ich weiß nicht warum. Hab den erstmals abgeschaltet. Der hat doch glatt meine Default Route weg gehauen. Ja wahrscheinlich sind das die berühmten letzte Worte.

Ach Arfe, eins noch. Weißt du wenn man älter wird, funktionieren Selbstverständlichkeiten bei der Körperfunktion von heute auf morgen nicht mehr. Berücksichtige dies vielleicht einfach mal und sehe kurz drüber hinweg. Im internet sieht man das nicht. Aber ist halt wie bei einem PC, der keine ordentlichen Fehlermeldungen mehr gibt und mal einfach so einfriert wo nur noch ein Neustart hilft, eine Analyse oder ein Hardware Neukauf. Dies ist an der Stelle auch absolut nicht abwertend gemeint, sondern wird wahrscheinlich uns alle betreffen, auch die Computer mit maroder Hardware. Ist leider ein Gesetz, welches auf unseren Naturwissenschaften beruht. Aber wir sind eine Layer höher aktive und können daher menschlich damit umgehen. ;)

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als @Marlo mir vorwarf einen politischen Begriff mißbraucht zu haben, habe ich das Ernst genommen. Als er dann danach meinte ich würde "religiös veranlangte Menschen" verunglimpfen, dachte ich ernsthaft das wäre Ironie ... und habe da mitgemacht (wie gesagt, ich mag Witzigkeit). Die gerade erfolgte Beschwerde zeigt mir, dass er BEIDES Ernst meinte ... da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen ...
> 
> Wie es weitergeht ?
> ...

 

Edward Snowden hat es mal gut beschrieben. Von einer Zeit der 1990 bis 2000 Jahre. Wie er das Internet und die Menschen dort erlebt hat. Eben weil man die meisten nicht kannte und diese fast anonym waren. Hat es niemand für wörtlich genommen. Dieses Gefühl das es mehrere Avatare gibt, welche ein und die selbe Person waren und nur mit der Zeit neue Avatare verwendeten um eine neue Chance im Leben zu haben.

Das ist leider etwas, das uns in dem Überwachten Netz leider komplett verloren gegangen ist, aber eigentlich eine nützliche Eigenschaft war. Ja gefühlt war da das Internet ein rechtsfreier Raum und es gab viel mehr Probleme. Aber auf seine Art war es ehrlicher und zum Teil ein Sandkasten. Wahrscheinlich etwas das sich so, auch mit dem neuen Recht, nie wieder rehabilitieren lässt.

Vielleicht nimmt man es als gefühlten goldenen Mittelweg, welcher so nie wieder existieren wird.

----------

## arfe

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Edward Snowden hat es mal gut beschrieben. Von einer Zeit der 1990 bis 2000 Jahre. Wie er das Internet und die Menschen dort erlebt hat. Eben weil man die meisten nicht kannte und diese fast anonym waren. Hat es niemand für wörtlich genommen. Dieses Gefühl das es mehrere Avatare gibt, welche ein und die selbe Person waren und nur mit der Zeit neue Avatare verwendeten um eine neue Chance im Leben zu haben.
> 
> 

 

Edward Snowden ist ein Spinner. Wo lebt jetzt er jetzt? In Russland! Mehr muss man wohl nicht mehr dazu sagen wie hoch das demokratische Rechtsverständnis für Snowden ist.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Edward Snowden hat es mal gut beschrieben. Von einer Zeit der 1990 bis 2000 Jahre. Wie er das Internet und die Menschen dort erlebt hat. Eben weil man die meisten nicht kannte und diese fast anonym waren. Hat es niemand für wörtlich genommen. Dieses Gefühl das es mehrere Avatare gibt, welche ein und die selbe Person waren und nur mit der Zeit neue Avatare verwendeten um eine neue Chance im Leben zu haben.
> 
>  
> 
> Edward Snowden ist ein Spinner. Wo lebt jetzt er jetzt? In Russland! Mehr muss man wohl nicht mehr dazu sagen wie hoch das demokratische Rechtsverständnis für Snowden ist.

 

Ein Spinner? Ah ja. Deine Aussagen werden von Tag zu Tag irritierender. 

Wenn sich also jemand für die Privatsphäre von Menschen einsetzt und deswwegen sein eigenes Leben aufs Spiel setzt, daher zum Flüchten gezwungen ist, ist er ein Spinner. 

Das ist nun Deine Chance: 

Da Du sicherlich / anscheinend das technische Knowhow und mehr Hintergrundinformationen als andere hast, Snowdens Aussagen zu widerlegen, kannst Du es uns hier doch sicherlich genauer erklären, wieso er ein Spinner ist. 

Schieß mal los. Ich bin gespannt.

----------

## schmidicom

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Edward Snowden hat es mal gut beschrieben. Von einer Zeit der 1990 bis 2000 Jahre. Wie er das Internet und die Menschen dort erlebt hat. Eben weil man die meisten nicht kannte und diese fast anonym waren. Hat es niemand für wörtlich genommen. Dieses Gefühl das es mehrere Avatare gibt, welche ein und die selbe Person waren und nur mit der Zeit neue Avatare verwendeten um eine neue Chance im Leben zu haben.
> 
>  
> 
> Edward Snowden ist ein Spinner. Wo lebt jetzt er jetzt? In Russland! Mehr muss man wohl nicht mehr dazu sagen wie hoch das demokratische Rechtsverständnis für Snowden ist.

 Also bis zu diesem Post konnte ich deine Position ja noch teilweise nachvollziehen aber das...

Wenn du wirklich glaubst das Snowden nach Russland geflohen ist weil er es für ein tolles Land hält hast du entweder mehr als nur die Hälfte von dem was da abgegangen ist nicht mitbekommen (wofür man schon sehr weit hinter dem Mond leben muss) oder du hast das ganze schlicht und einfach nicht kapiert.

Beides wäre mehr als nur bedenklich.

----------

## alexander_ro

 *Quote:*   

> Und "maximale Härte" ist ein rechtsradikaler Kampfbegriff.

 

Nur weil ihr willkürlich Worte austauscht oder ächtet wird nichts besser. Es ist einfach nur Dumm ...  :Sad: 

Weil man jede Sprachliche Freiheit verliert um Sachverhalte darzustellen. Es kann nicht angehen das ich jetzt statt dem Duden ein noch nicht existierendes Buch brauche welche Worte Straffrei angewendet werden dürfen. Sind wir im "Freien" Westen jetzt schon so weit wie in Nordkorea oder China?

----------

## Uli Sing

Da entsteige ich ein letztes Mal aus meiner kühlen Gruft und was empfängt mich? Ist das hier das gentoo oder gofeminin?   :Razz: 

Wo sind die Zeiten, in denen - wie soll ich sagen - noch unmetaphorisch geschrieben wurde? Naja, das galt wohl eh nur für den angelsächsischen Teil...

Tja mein lieber pietinger, hättest' mal diesen Thread durchgelesen, dann hättest' Dir nämlich Deinen Aufsatz sparen können. Zusammenfassung gewünscht? Gerne.  :Very Happy: 

arfi trägt mal wieder zu enge Unterhosen und macht User Obelix von der Seite an. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war ich der Einzige, der für Obi in die Bresche springt, alle anderen sehen von der Seitenlinie aus zu und spielen das allseits beliebte Spiel "Herr Lehrer, ich weiß etwas". Es kommt, wie es (eigentlich ned) kommen muss: Sprachroboter John R. Graham (no offense  :Very Happy: ) erzählt uns, was für böse Buben wir doch sind, killt meinen Sig-Link zur UCL (mein damaliges Privatforum) und - um es auf die Spitze zu treiben - entschuldigt sich Obi auch noch für seine Doofheit bei arfi.

Und jetzt wundert Ihr Euch, warum Ihr arfibunny (den "Bunny" muss ich Euch mal gelegentlich erklären, benötigt etwas Zeit  :Very Happy: ) noch immer an der Backe kleben habt? Sowas passiert eben, wenn man Selbstachtung und Zivilcourage am Forenlogin abgibt. Aber es gibt eine gute Nachricht: Wir können etwas lernen.

Bei Leuten wie arfi gilt:

```
play or kick
```

es gibt keine weitere Alternative.

Wenn Ihr ned mit ihm spielen könnt, müsst Ihr ihn kicken. Aber da fehlen einem gentoo Mod vermutlich die Rechte...

Also meine Mods konnten damals (fast) alles.  :Very Happy: 

Ach ja, noch ein letztes Wort. Der liebe arfi hatte sich damals in der UCL angemeldet, um es dem bösen Uli aber mal so richtig heimzuzahlen. Meiner Erinnerung nach wurde er kaum fünf Tage alt und das lag nicht daran, dass er gekickt wurde.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arfe

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Wenn du wirklich glaubst das Snowden nach Russland geflohen ist weil er es für ein tolles Land hält hast du entweder mehr als nur die Hälfte von dem was da abgegangen ist nicht mitbekommen (wofür man schon sehr weit hinter dem Mond leben muss) oder du hast das ganze schlicht und einfach nicht kapiert.
> 
> Beides wäre mehr als nur bedenklich.

 

Er hält es für so toll, dass er dort nicht befürchten muss im Gefängnis in den USA zu landen. Und natürlich habe ich mehr mitbekommen als Du denkst.

Snowden ist und bleibt für mich ein Spinner. Und ich bin auch der Meinung, wenn jemand sich als Whistleblower outet, muss sich den Konsequenzen bewusst sein.

Den überhaupt hier zu zitieren, weil Pietinger hier seine Feldzüge führt, halte ich für absurd.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *arfe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Den überhaupt hier zu zitieren, weil Pietinger hier seine Feldzüge führt, halte ich für absurd.

 

Mir ist total egal wie du über E.S. denkst, einfach weil es nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Ich hatte seinen Zitat zittert wegen einem Zeitgeist und weil es wichtig ist, einem Menschen egal wie viele Fehler er oder sie gemacht hat, eine zweite Chance zu geben.

Für die einzelnen Menschen als solche, aber eben auch für uns ein Gesellschaft. Aber du bist gleich in beide Fettnäpfchen getreten. Was es für meine Argumentation schwieriger macht für dich Empathie zu zeigen.

Vielleicht hilft es dir Pettingers Situation als Moderator zu verstehen und zu erkennen wo du Manfred unrecht getan hast. Deine Wahrnehmung ist nun mal eine komplett andere als seine. Es wäre ein Mehrwert wenn du seiner Wahrnehmung entsprechend seine Probleme (sehr schnell, weil du ja jünger bist und es scheinbar besser weißt) lösen könntest. Statt ihn auf die Schulbank zu setzen.

Die Schulbank ist für jüngere Wichtig, damit diese uns nach einigen Iterationen einen Mehrwert bieten wie besseren Source Code. Bei Manfred ist es in unserem Interesse das alle Bugs welche die jüngeren offen lassen, weil diese nur ein ganz bestimmtes Nutzer:innenverhalten an den Tag legen... da sie mit Vorwissen Programme verwenden.

Von mir aus kannst du es auch durch den Fuzzer jagen bis kein Fehler mehr auftritt. Aber beides ist halt nicht Sinn unf Zweck. Deine Katze die über die Tastatur lief und dein Gentoo zum Absturz von X oder Wayland brachte, wirst du wohl kaum auf die Doku verweisen. Sie es halt einfach sportlich und greift keine Menschen an weil diese andere physische Ressourcen nutzen als du vielleicht aktuell.

Wir müssen da einfach zusammen als Gemeinschaft ein breites Spektrum abdecken, an freier Dokumentation. Offenen Quellcode und Hardware die so funktioniert wie es die Dokumentation darlegt. Natürlich ist dies selten der Fall.

----------

## arfe

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Den überhaupt hier zu zitieren, weil Pietinger hier seine Feldzüge führt, halte ich für absurd. 
> 
> Mir ist total egal wie du über E.S. denkst, einfach weil es nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Ich hatte seinen Zitat zittert wegen einem Zeitgeist und weil es wichtig ist, einem Menschen egal wie viele Fehler er oder sie gemacht hat, eine zweite Chance zu geben.
> 
> 

 

Und dafür muss Du Snowden zitieren? Unglaublich!

 *Quote:*   

> Für die einzelnen Menschen als solche, aber eben auch für uns ein Gesellschaft. Aber du bist gleich in beide Fettnäpfchen getreten. Was es für meine Argumentation schwieriger macht für dich Empathie zu zeigen.
> 
> 

 

Ach Gottchen.   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht hilft es dir Pettingers Situation als Moderator zu verstehen und zu erkennen wo du Manfred unrecht getan hast. Deine Wahrnehmung ist nun mal eine komplett andere als seine. Es wäre ein Mehrwert wenn du seiner Wahrnehmung entsprechend seine Probleme (sehr schnell, weil du ja jünger bist und es scheinbar besser weißt) lösen könntest. Statt ihn auf die Schulbank zu setzen.
> 
> 

 

Ich soll jemanden helfen, der sich weigert Wiki und Quellen zu lesen? Geht es noch? Ich werde den Teufel tun. 

 *Quote:*   

> Die Schulbank ist für jüngere Wichtig, damit diese uns nach einigen Iterationen einen Mehrwert bieten wie besseren Source Code. Bei Manfred ist es in unserem Interesse das alle Bugs welche die jüngeren offen lassen, weil diese nur ein ganz bestimmtes Nutzer:innenverhalten an den Tag legen... da sie mit Vorwissen Programme verwenden.
> 
> 

 

WTF? Bugs? Da war nichts mit Bugs! 

 *Quote:*   

> Von mir aus kannst du es auch durch den Fuzzer jagen bis kein Fehler mehr auftritt. Aber beides ist halt nicht Sinn unf Zweck. Deine Katze die über die Tastatur lief und dein Gentoo zum Absturz von X oder Wayland brachte, wirst du wohl kaum auf die Doku verweisen. Sie es halt einfach sportlich und greift keine Menschen an weil diese andere physische Ressourcen nutzen als du vielleicht aktuell.
> 
> Wir müssen da einfach zusammen als Gemeinschaft ein breites Spektrum abdecken, an freier Dokumentation. Offenen Quellcode und Hardware die so funktioniert wie es die Dokumentation darlegt. Natürlich ist dies selten der Fall.

 

Nochmal! Ich lehne den freien und kostenlosen Support auf Kosten meiner Zeit bei Leuten ab, die sich weigern Wikis oder angegebene Quellen zu lesen.

Und das war mehr als grenzwertig was ManfredB abgeliefert hat! Übrigens mache ich da keinen Unterschied, ob jemand älter oder jünger ist als ich.

Auch nicht, wenn es sich um weibliche oder männliche User handelt.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Dieser Thread ist so unwürdig!

Es gab mal eine Zeit da war das Gentoo Forum in meinen Augen das beste Forum des Internets. Hier wurde respektvoll, kompetent und auf sehr hohem Niveau miteinander diskutiert und geholfen. Nach der Lektüre dieses Threads fehlt mir das gerade (respektvoll, kompetent, hohes Niveau, miteinander und helfen).

Meine Meinung:

@pietinger Du verletzt hier deine eigene Regel: Don't feed the troll

@arfe Du hast mir heute viel mehr Zeit gekostet als ManfredB. Deine egozentrischen Posts hier und in anderen Threads zeugen von Ignoranz und Arroganz. Troll dich!

@ManfredB Kannst du bitte in wenigstens 30 Minuten Eigenrecherche versuchen dein Problem selbst zu lösen? Falls das kein Ergebnis bringt, wird dir hier bestimmt auch weiterhin geholfen. Außerdem ist es nicht die Herausforderung Gentoo so oft wie möglich zu installieren, sondern es so lange wie möglich am Laufen zu halten und den wechselnden Anforderungen anzupassen

@myself Hör auf deine Zeit zu verschwenden indem du sinnlosen und kindischen Bullshit im Internet liest

----------

## Josef.95

@forrestfunk81 ++ sehr schön zusammengefaßt - danke.

Mein Vorschlag an @pietinger

Bitte sperre diesen Thread, damit er möglichst schnell in der Versenkung verschwindet,

und wir uns dann hoffentlich mal wieder mehr mit den eigentlichen Gentoo-Themen beschäftigen können.

----------

## pietinger

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Meine Meinung:
> 
> @pietinger Du verletzt hier deine eigene Regel: Don't feed the troll

 

Ja, ich habe lange überlegt ob ich auf die beiden Lügen von @arfe (Ich hätte einen zweiten User; es verschwinden Threads) reagieren soll. Leider gibt es immer wieder Menschen die glauben, das würde stimmen wenn kein Widerspruch kommt ... deshalb habe ich hier noch widersprochen (alles andere waren ja Antworten auf andere User) ... Ja, wie man es macht kann es verkehrt sein.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Mein Vorschlag an @pietinger
> 
> Bitte sperre diesen Thread, damit er möglichst schnell in der Versenkung verschwindet,
> 
> und wir uns dann hoffentlich mal wieder mehr mit den eigentlichen Gentoo-Themen beschäftigen können.

 

Eigentlich wollte ich mich bis zum Abschluß der Untersuchungen komplett raushalten; ich werde dieser Empfehlung aber - zumindest erstmal temporär - nachkommen.

----------

